

Stripe for Non-Developers - dcaldwell

Stripe for Non-Developers<p>I'm building a service called MoonClerk that is built on Stripe's API. We're like an abstraction layer for Stripe that let's non-developers use it (no coding required.) Right now we're focusing on recurring payments and offer more functionality than Stripe currently offers in that regards. However, we also do one-time payments. I'd love to get feedback on how to better communicate what we do on our landing page as well as any feedback on what developers/designers would want in this. We're thinking that it will allow web designers the ability to offer an alternative to PayPal when they have limited budgets from clients but still want a beautiful, branded checkout experience.<p>http://moonclerk.com
======
adamtaa
I signed up for your early invite program. I would like to see how the service
works.

~~~
dcaldwell
Thanks. We're hoping to have some guinea pigs on the system by mid-September.
If you have any questions let me know. I'd love to talk to people about what
they're interested in using it for.

------
donjuancarlos
Signed up.

